# The Irish Apprentice .......



## delgirl (11 Jun 2008)

The Irish Apprentice is to be broadcast on TV3 and they're looking for budding young entrepreneurs to apply [broken link removed]

Must say, nothing against Bill Cullen, I don't know him personally, but I would have preferred to see a character like Michael O'Leary in Sir Alan's seat.  Guaranteed entertainment!


----------



## Sunny (11 Jun 2008)

I am cringing already! We don't have a good track record of recreating these shows. Memories of Eamonn Dunphy in the weakest link and Gay Byrne in who wants to be a millionaire come flooding back


----------



## FredBloggs (11 Jun 2008)

I heard Bill Cullen on the Last Word last night. He's entertaining in a short interview but I don't know if I could take a whole programme of him talking about "Mother D'arcy". Everytime I hear him I think of the Today FM "Bill Cullen".

BTW he had Matt Cooper totally lost when he told them he was going to tell contestants "You're Barn Bracked"


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2008)

Sunny said:


> I am cringing already! We don't have a good track record of recreating these shows.


 
I'm cringing too.  Not just that our recreations are toecurling but the fact that we need to recreate at all - it's a bit pathetic IMO.

It reminds me of when we used to say "Ireland's answer to..." (insert some hugely successful act/concept)

Incredible lack of imagination.


----------



## Lauren (11 Jun 2008)

Is there actually a job at the end of it and if so, whats the job?


----------



## Bamhan (11 Jun 2008)

OH God no, I think this will be a dread ful programme.


----------



## FredBloggs (11 Jun 2008)

Lauren said:


> Is there actually a job at the end of it and if so, whats the job?


 
Yes the successful apprentice will get to spend a year with Mr Cullen - sounds more like a punishment than a reward to me!


----------



## cruchan09 (11 Jun 2008)

Given that the contestants on the English version are forever bowing and scrapeing to some entity called 'surallen' when speaking to Alan Sugar does that mean the Irish contenstamts will refer to Cullen as Dr. Bill?


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

Will Cyril the Squirrel be involved?


----------



## z105 (11 Jun 2008)

> I am cringing already! We don't have a good track record of recreating these shows. Memories of Eamonn Dunphy in the weakest link and Gay Byrne in who wants to be a millionaire come flooding back



Here here !


----------



## ninsaga (11 Jun 2008)

Just checked the TV3 link there & read the application form... has the usual........
Name
Gender,
Nationality
Qualifications etc

am a bit stumped on this question though....
"Why would you like to be Bill Cullen's apprentice?"
Possible answer......
'cause I really really liked the sketches he did on Today FM with Navan Man & the Drunken Politician!


----------



## soy (11 Jun 2008)

It should prove a rich source of material for GiftGrub


----------



## FredBloggs (11 Jun 2008)

soy said:


> It should prove a rich source of material for GiftGrub


 

Now that is something to look forward to


----------



## becky (11 Jun 2008)

Lauren - there is a salary of €100K which isn't to be sniffed at.  

I know what ye mean by the irish versions not being as good but Treasure Island was good a few years back but RTE couldn't afford it the following year and then they  crashed the boat.

Can't wait for the final tonight.


----------



## gebbel (11 Jun 2008)

delgirl said:


> Must say, nothing against Bill Cullen, I don't know him personally


 
Most people don't know him publicly. I have never heard of him. More TV3 tripe on the way.



> Guaranteed entertainment!


 
Don't hold your breath too long.


----------



## ivuernis (11 Jun 2008)

great, yet another "reality" tv show, the soap operas of the noughties


----------



## ontour (11 Jun 2008)

So who should they have got that would have been credible and entertaining:

Denis O'Brien
Sean Quinn
Dermot Desmond
Mick O'Leary
Jim Mansfield

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

*Sir* Tony O'Reilly?


----------



## TreeTiger (11 Jun 2008)

ontour said:


> Have I missed anyone?


JP McManus


----------



## ontour (11 Jun 2008)

An apprentice to Tony O'Reilly would probably spend more time telling him what is going on.

With JP, not really sure about being an apprentice gambler

Apart from the fact that he doesn't live here, Bob Geldof would be the best to test if people can be both sucessful and useful in this world. It would be different from the US and UK programmes as it would not promote the best second hand car sales sort rising to the top


----------



## FredBloggs (12 Jun 2008)

ontour said:


> Have I missed anyone?


 
Dustin


----------



## MrMan (12 Jun 2008)

> With JP, not really sure about being an apprentice gamber



I think you'll find that he is an astute businessman like all the rest he just gambles aswell.


----------



## Staples (12 Jun 2008)

What's the ultimate job.  Cycling him around on bloomsday?


----------



## Squire (12 Jun 2008)

Ben Dunne.


----------



## Staples (12 Jun 2008)

Squire said:


> Ben Dunne.


 
Yes, it's Ben Dunne in the UK and now they're trying it here.


----------



## Megan (12 Jun 2008)

Bertie Aherne - he would teach them how to make money quickly.


----------



## Squire (12 Jun 2008)

Staples said:


> Yes, it's Ben Dunne in the UK and now they're trying it here.


 
 poor, very poor.


----------



## FredBloggs (12 Jun 2008)

Megan said:


> Bertie Aherne - he would teach them how to make money quickly.


 
By gambling on horses?


----------

